# Biggest videogame of the year delayed because of music



## synthetic (Oct 18, 2008)

Note to self: get Arabic phrases translated before turning in music with Arabic phrases that "sounded cool." 



> Several readers have pointed out that Sony's much-awaited LittleBigPlanet has hit a snag and will be delayed worldwide. The delay came after it was discovered that a song licensed for use in the soundtrack contained audio samples from the Qur'an. All advanced copies sent to retailers for the target release of October 21 in North America, 22 in PAL territories, and 24 in the UK and Ireland, have been recalled. "The post, by user 'Solid08', indicates of the specific references in the composition: 'In the 18th second: "kollo nafsin tha'iqatol mawt", literally: "Every soul shall have the taste of death' ... almost immediately after, in the 27th second: "kollo man alaiha fan", literally: "All that is on earth will perish."'"



Damn. I doubt this guy will be getting much work from Sony in the near future.


----------



## Lunatique (Oct 18, 2008)

It's a lot like when a white guy gets a tattoo in Chinese that says "I'm a dumb-ass who wants foreign words I don't understand tattooed on my arm." :D 

I wonder if the composer will be sued for the expense of all the recalled products?


----------



## synthetic (Oct 18, 2008)

I'll bet someone just stuck a mic near a mosque during call to prayer, put some techno beatz on it and called it done.


----------



## lux (Oct 18, 2008)

i think it wasnt a composer but a piece licensed from a label. So probably is the Sony guy that has to be worried about...


----------



## synthetic (Oct 18, 2008)

Whoever it was, someone is shitting bricks right now. I don't know if I would be more worried about radical Muslims or Sony Lawyers showing up at my doorstep.


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 18, 2008)

You know someone with the Littlebigplanet beta already built a custom level where I think you climb the twin towers on 9/11.


----------



## midphase (Oct 19, 2008)

So is the issue that he has samples from the Quran, or that those samples translate to hateful phrases?

Is using excerpts from the Quran allowed if within an "appropriate" context? For example...had the music been used in Assassin's Creed which takes place in the Middle East, would it have been deemed "ok"?


----------



## nikolas (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't know how insenstive I may seem but:

LOL!!!!! It just seems rather funny to me (especially Lunatiques comment! :D)


----------



## synthetic (Oct 19, 2008)

Apparently it is very offensive to Muslims when the Quran is mixed with music. Remember that many of these very conservative places (i.e. Afghanistan under the Taliban) don't allow any music at all.


----------



## Sean Beeson (Oct 20, 2008)

choc0thrax @ Sat Oct 18 said:


> You know someone with the Littlebigplanet beta already built a custom level where I think you climb the twin towers on 9/11.



Yup. There have been quite a few. There are also a TON of adult-rated custom made levels.


----------



## midphase (Oct 20, 2008)

"I wonder if the composer will be sued for the expense of all the recalled products?"

Shouldn't the QC dept. share some of the blame here? I mean....isn't the whole point of having a huge team of people working on a game that there are "check points" in place to make sure stuff like this doesn't happen?


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Oct 20, 2008)

Even if he/she signed such a contract, I'm pretty he would be able to use verses of the Quran as long as he owns/licenced the recording.

From what I heard (could be wrong) the cue in question is a licenced track released a while ago on album, and the composer is... a muslim.


----------



## KingIdiot (Oct 20, 2008)

OK,

Being a self described an Agnostic with HEAVY athiest leanings, BUT being raised a muslim, I have a few things to say I guess

The track is supposedly a licensed cue from a Grammy nominated/winning album by Toumani Diabate. His stuff is actually pretty cool. and yes he is a Muslim

The phrases are taken out of context

It is unclear if the passages were randomly placed because they it musically, or if the quotes meant something special to the track (I'm guessing they were plucked out because they wording worked with the intention of the song... but thats not to say they were agressive, but more descriptions of things to come if things dont change).

Islam has so many followers that are confused by each other, it really saddens me

There are so many misinterpretations and radically different thoughts on subjects like this (words spoken amongst music), that its no wonder that people outside the faith are so confused by it all together.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 20, 2008)

"Apparently it is very offensive to Muslims when the Quran is mixed with music."

There are also Christian churches that don't allow music, which to me is another way of saying that spirituality isn't allowed. I'm not religious at all, but I'm thinking about a service we went to at the Notre Dame cathedral that was incredibly moving. It would have been totally dead without the intense organ pieces being played.


----------

